# Replace Ruger LC9 with PPS



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm considering replacing my LC9 with a PPS 9mm (if I can find one) just wondering if any one could comment. I have help and dry fired a PPS .40 and liked it but haven't been able to find a PPS 9 to even look at so far.


----------



## mozarts (May 27, 2013)

Hey there i live in the Orlando Florida area and Shoot Straight sells them . I have a PPS and love it but i love my CZ75b and CZ75Pre b more but those are large 9mms.


----------

